# lovebird problems



## eileenls (Aug 14, 2020)

My female lovebird is about 8 months old. last week I had my apartment cleaned and so my lovebird stayed with my son. She came back 3 days later and a couple of days later she started acting strangely. I live in an apartment and Maisie has unfettered freedom in the apartment. Over the last few days she had taken possession of the medicine cabinet and stays in there a great deal of the day and she attacks me viciously if I try to get her out of it so I can put her in her cage at night. Before this weekend she was affectionate, placid, and just generally friendly and was not particularly interested in the medicine cabinet. How can I solve this problem? She's so fanatical about it in just 4/5 days.


----------



## Frogs Breath (Sep 1, 2020)

The very name 'lovebird' is supposed to indicate they should not live alone, yet people ignore this for their own reasons. So if this lonely bird wants to do something why not first assume it has a valid reason. I assume it is now insecure with all the changes it had to go through. I might guess there is something wrong with the cage that means it does to want to go there anymore - chemicals, noise, light (eg car headlights), mice (which can scare them to death, rats can eat them alive), uncomfortable perches, drafts, blanket taken off too late, some accident that has happened while it was alone in there etc etc Read up about how lovebirds live in the wild - they live in treeholes and they never live alone!


----------



## eileenls (Aug 14, 2020)

Everything's okay, in a sense. I talked to a bird veterinarian and have found out she has grown up and has started nesting. She had been tearing up papers and books into small pieces and has been filling and turning a part of the cabinet into a nest and has been guarding it. The rotten thing is that I have been trying for the last 3 months to find her a male partner but without success - they sell so fast. I have given her some medicine and she has settled down but I'm still trying to find her a partner as she is just bored with having only me. She is certainly not afraid of anything in my home.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You're doing everything you can.

Do keep up your search for a male. Good luck.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lovebirds will bond with any other lovebird,whatever the sex.
Obviously, ideally, it will be one of the opposite sex, but then you have the problem of fertile eggs and tben the conundrum of do you let her sit and raise them (obviously not in the cupboard) or do you remove, which, can, cause her to lay continuously and, possibly, become calcium deficient
Well done on asking your vet advice, and, as an experienced bird keeper, it was the first thing that came to my mind too
IF you do find a, sexed, male for her, or even just another female, then do careful introductions, in side by side cages, until they have bonded, as lovebirds can be viscous little things, if they take a dislike to each other, toes are often a target and you often see missing toenails and even whole toes!
Good luck with everything, you sound a responsible and caring owner


----------

